# Is 5 boiled eggs a day bad for me?



## testman (Aug 7, 2009)

In my current bulking diet i eat 5 boiled whole eggs for breakfast (with other stuff)

I read that egg yolks contain a lot of cholesterol, and im abit worried about it, first i read its bad, then i read another article which said it doesnt affect body cholesterol...

Whats the crack? (get it? :lol: ) lol no in all serious are they bad or not


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

imo it isnt bad at all mate.........i have 6 a day.........i believe that you need cholesterol in order to build muscle.... :thumbup1:

oh yerh......your jokes are $hit mate....... :tongue:


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

You'll find most guys on here have 5+ whole eggs everyday.

THe sat fats are needed for horemonal production, which is always nice  .

Plus eggs will probably be one of very limeted sources of cholesterol. I'd rather have 5 eggs a day than stuff my face with junk


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

I had 5 for breakfast this morning and after training tonight will have another 5.


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

i have 6 full eggs a day, and 12 egg whites................

i am an egg head.............


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

The answer to the question is...............

Nope! Get them down ya neck and then some!!!!

Natures wonder food!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

I only eating 3 full eggs for breakfast atm, find it constipates me a bit.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

not having 5 whole eggs is bad for you


----------



## muscle monster (Sep 10, 2009)

Damn I love eggs... 6 of the beggers a day for me


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Ive been having 12 raw a day lately , plenty of good calories.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

SK-XO said:


> I only eating 3 full eggs for breakfast atm, find it constipates me a bit.


Push through it mate you'll be fine


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

be fine on that mate but your farts will hum lol


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

yes, they are bad, don't have them as they can make your wife kick you out of bed when you fart....


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

> "The ingrained misconception linking egg consumption to high blood cholesterol and heart disease must be corrected.
> 
> "The amount of saturated fat in our diet exerts an effect on blood cholesterol that is several times greater than the relatively small amounts of dietary cholesterol.
> 
> ...


Professor Bruce Griffin - British Nutrition Foundation

Eggs are good, just not fried.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> Push through it mate you'll be fine


Mate my stomach distends cause all the food I eat and it don't come out till 2 days later pmsl, when it comes out it's like crapping out bricks.


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

not a fan of them boiled like

is a great way of getting double bed to ya self though just dutch oven ya lass if she stealing duvet


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

MarcusWright said:


> not a fan of them boiled like
> 
> is a great way of getting double bed to ya self though just dutch oven ya lass if she stealing duvet


Dutch oven? :confused1:


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

where ya do a nasty fart then stick ur lasses head under duvet


----------



## noid (Nov 27, 2009)

Well, I've had 6 full eggs already today and plan to have another 4 later on, I usually have 8 full eggs a day and having no ill effects so far.

Although, the Mrs doesn't agree!


----------



## bigjonny (Jan 6, 2009)

when i used to compete had 30 raw eggs a day,ten at a time , **** was like curry paste


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

Oh man i always find large numbers of eggs really hard to eat. They just make me feel ill!

I usually have about 3-4 a day as a result.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

bigjonny said:


> when i used to compete had 30 raw eggs a day,ten at a time , **** was like curry paste


lmao fk that, you need your head checked :lol:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Nope, I have nearly 10 whole eggs a day.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

andysutils said:


> Nope, I have nearly 10 whole eggs a day.


9? :lol:


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

I have a couple boiled eggs for breakfast then that it

bung me up something chronic

can get away with liquid egg whites but not boiled eggs


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

No its probably the best thing you are eating.

IF i was you i would use free range omega eggs but that's just me.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Only a very small portion of dietary cholesterol ever reaches your bloodstream...the majority of it goes to the liver where it is broken down and used to make bile acids and returned immediately to the digestive system.

Since bile acids are required for you to digest most fats, cholesterol from diet is actually pretty important for good digestive health and eating too little reduces your ability to take up essential fats... and the cholesterol in eggs helps you digest the healthy fats that are in them.

Ten eggs for brekkie is fine :thumb:


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

6 per day minimum for me, I go for the organic ones as they definitely taste nicer, worth the extra cash IMO.


----------



## bigjonny (Jan 6, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> lmao fk that, you need your head checked :lol:


 yeah it was a killer , ten for breaky straight down the hatch , took ten in a flask to work ,half in the morning and half in the afternoon then train then ten bout 7/8 on the night , my **** was constanly sore off having diahorria but made some cracking smells :lol:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

The British Heart Foundation actually state on their site that you can eat as many eggs as you want a week.

It's not cholesterol that causes heart disease, it's massive amounts of saturated fats.


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

Good to know, i had always worried about cholestorol too.

Just one question, does anybody buy the myprotein liquid egg whites, and if so, do you rate them?


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

I do 6 whole cooked a day.

When i start keto ill be on 10 and thats no yolk :001_tt2:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Nutz01 said:


> I do 6 whole cooked a day.
> 
> When i start keto ill be on 10 and thats no yolk :001_tt2:


Why on gods earth would you throw away the best part of the egg, especially when on a keto diet????

Makes zero sense to me!


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Think there's a pun in there Joe


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

pastanchicken said:


> Think there's a pun in there Joe


Sorry missed it, still don't see it. I must be having a blonde day, probably due to all this low carb dieting lark. Pun intended! :thumb:


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> Why on gods earth would you throw away the best part of the egg, especially when on a keto diet????
> 
> Makes zero sense to me!





pastanchicken said:


> Think there's a pun in there Joe





B|GJOE said:


> Sorry missed it, still don't see it. I must be having a blonde day, probably due to all this low carb dieting lark. Pun intended! :thumb:


lol

Think its my fault for comming up with these's bad bad yolks.

Woops, I cracked one again.

I mean Jokes.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

khillinmillin said:


> wish i could just drink em like rocky.


This is my 15 year old stepson, man up will ya!!


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

I had heard that you have to be careful with eating raw eggs due to salmonella, especially with the eggs from battery hens. But f*ck knows, give it a go i spose lol


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Why would anyone want to drink 9 raw eggs is beyond me but good luck to you mate, if it works no harm done.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

benicillin said:


> I had heard that you have to be careful with eating raw eggs due to salmonella, especially with the eggs from battery hens. But f*ck knows, give it a go i spose lol


So there may be salmonella in eggs! And poultry, and loads of other foods.

However, most chickens are inoculated against it nowadays.

The egg contains a lot of nutrients that improve immune system.

I bet there are people on here that neck up to a dozen raw a day, and have never ever had salmonella poisoning.

I believe the risk is extremely small, and I am a food safety officer by profession.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Eggs are bad for you period.

They provide a decent source of protein, around 9 grams per egg, so eating them will give you muscle and what we dont need, is someone else with muscles.


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

I was always told eating eggs raw isnt really risky just quite a waste as the bv of the protein is low when eaten raw!


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

At the moment im on 8 whole eggs a day. I freekin love eggs too.

Tbh, i rekon i may up it to 15, spread over 4 of my meals. However i do worry about the effects of highish fat? Maybe the media scaremongering has got to me, i dunno!


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

you just going to have monster farts but thats it /. all good


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

testman said:


> In my current bulking diet i eat 5 boiled whole eggs for breakfast (with other stuff)
> 
> I read that egg yolks contain a lot of cholesterol, and im abit worried about it, first i read its bad, then i read another article which said it doesnt affect body cholesterol...
> 
> Whats the crack? (get it? :lol: ) lol no in all serious are they bad or not


i have 6 aday with out fail


----------



## lofty (Feb 17, 2010)

It might have already been mentioned but eggs (especially the yolk) contain high amounts of HDL Cholesterol. HDL Cholesterol is in essence "good", its the type that has been shown to reduce the chances of cardiovascular disease and strokes.

LDL Cholesterol, on the other hand, is not so good. Increased risks of heart disease and other nasties.

HDL Cholesterol regulates the LDL levels, and stops arteries clogging by transporting it back to the liver for excretion (p1ss it out basically).

So when people say eggs are chocked full of Cholesterol, yes they are, but not in a bad way :thumb:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

kaos_nw said:


> I was always told eating eggs raw isnt really risky just quite a waste as the bv of the protein is low when eaten raw!


Yes there is a slight difference. The other major problem with raw eggs is the protein avidin which can block the absorption of biotin in the intenstines. However, the yolk has bucket loads of biotin in, so the whole egg is fine, but the egg whites can cause biotin deficiency.

Drinking raw eggs is mighty convenient, quick and simple. So if bioavailability of protein is a worry, then drink 7 raw where you would normally eat 6 cooked. Problem solved:thumb:


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

i have 5 for breakfast on my new keto diet, i boil them when ive got plent of time but when in a rush i hold the nose and neck those suckers


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm averaging at least 4 a day. Love them.


----------



## meghwar (Jan 12, 2009)

Eggs are the shiznet!!! Lovem


----------



## gerardflanagan (Aug 11, 2009)

And here's me removing the yolk from most of them. So I won't get fat from having them whole?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

lofty said:


> It might have already been mentioned but eggs (especially the yolk) contain high amounts of HDL Cholesterol. HDL Cholesterol is in essence "good", its the type that has been shown to reduce the chances of cardiovascular disease and strokes.
> 
> LDL Cholesterol, on the other hand, is not so good. Increased risks of heart disease and other nasties.
> 
> ...


Good summation of cholesterols and their lipoproteins, but actually only a very small amount of dietary cholesterol LDL or HDL ever gets to become cholesterol in your blood... the body needs bile salts to digest fats, and it makes those bile salts directly from dietary cholesterol - most of the cholesterol you eat goes straight to the liver which converts it to bile salts then returns it direct to the gall bladder to use for fat digestion.

If your diet is low on cholesterol then almost none of what you eat will reach the bloodstream, it's only when you eat a lot of cholesterol that some reaches your system...at most it's only ever about 20-25%. However, since cholesterol foods are also always high fat foods, a high cholesterol diet will mean a greater need for bile salts so you will still convert more of it to those salts!

Cholesterol in diet is only ever an issue if you have a pre existing problem with cholesterol and don't want that extra 20% from diet, and as you say if it's HDL anyway then it's all good


----------



## mad cam (Apr 17, 2010)

I usually have 10 to 12 boiled eggs per day. Just makes my poo come out like eggs. Could maybe do with some more fibre just to balance it out.


----------

